# setting up my new 240!!



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

OK im pick up my new 240 setup from is guy for $500 tomarrow......wet/dry filter..so how long will i need to have it up and runing for? has a 9k gph pump.......so all info will be helpfull..........thX


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

get 240g worth of biospira.. should cycle instantly


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I HIGHLY suggest that you follow the fishless cycle. There are instructions for it pinned in the water chemistry forum. Just follow the directions as they say and you can't go wrong. If you choose that method it will only take about 3 to 4 weeks.

You also have the option of buying some bio-spira. It cycles tanks VERY fast, within a few days. The downside is it is expensive. If you decide to use that, only buy the stuff that is refridgerated to ensure that the beneficial bacteria is living.

Do you have any other tanks running that are cycled? If you do you can take some of the biological filter media from the running tank and place it in the filter of the new tank. That would be yet another option.

Good luck getting your 240 gallon tank! I would love to have a tank of that size, and it sounds like you are getting a great deal on it as well. Post pictures when you get it and if you need help we are all here to help you.








~Taylor~


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

i have a 110gal and a 40gal and a 55gal........and WTF is that BIO sh*t?.........thx Taylor ........will have pic tomarrow


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Mine took about 5 weeks to fully cycle and I used some bio balls from my other tank.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

sccavee said:


> get 240g worth of biospira.. should cycle instantly


WTF IS BIOSPIRA?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Mine took about 3 hours to cycle and I used filters off another tank with water from another tank.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

What your looking for is this stuff.










Make sure you find it from a LFS that refrigerates it. Follow the directions on that and you should be good to go. You might get a small nitrite spike but Ive never had any problems getting that under control. Its basically cultured and packaged live nitrifying bacteria.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

LS/vtecHACHY said:


> Mine took about 5 weeks to fully cycle and I used some bio balls from my other tank.


so i should have it runing for like 4 to 5 week befor i dump my fish in?









[/quote]

I would, better to have your tank cycled then stress your fish trying to do it. Look at the link for the fishless cycle, its works well.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

[/quote]

I would, better to have your tank cycled then stress your fish trying to do it. Look at the link for the fishless cycle, its works well.
[/quote]
link?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Check out the Water Chemistry forum. Feel free to look around the site.

Here is the link to the fishless cycle.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=88804


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

SAFETYpin said:


> What your looking for is this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used Spira to cycle a 150 in 5 days. I did however use 50% water from an already cycled tank. About 10lbs of rocks that I took from that tank and a fluval 404 that I let run in a cycled tank for a week. Basically if you can try and get as much previously cycled water, rocks, media etc in the tank to help it along. If you don't already have cycled water, media etc. Give your LFS a call. They are happy to sell you water, media, plants etc that will all help your tank cycle fast. Why wait 5 weeks when you can get it done in 5 days.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

LGHT said:


> What your looking for is this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used Spira to cycle a 150 in 5 days. I did however use 50% water from an already cycled tank. About 10lbs of rocks that I took from that tank and a fluval 404 that I let run in a cycled tank for a week. Basically if you can try and get as much previously cycled water, rocks, media etc in the tank to help it along. If you don't already have cycled water, media etc. Give your LFS a call. They are happy to sell you water, media, plants etc that will all help your tank cycle fast. Why wait 5 weeks when you can get it done in 5 days.
[/quote]
OK IT UP AND RUNING ......... here are some PICS.........and a pic of the big ass peace of drift wood i got in the deal...........so what do you guys think?


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

That's a sweet deal. GRATZ!


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Very nice deal. Wish I could get a deal like that on a tank like that.

Trystan


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

trystan said:


> Very nice deal. Wish I could get a deal like that on a tank like that.
> 
> Trystan


thx guys..........and dose anyone wont to trade for the wet/dry it kick ass but i like the CANISTER FILTERS more so i will need 2 of them


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

What are the specs on the wet/dry?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

WOW!! $500 for that tank is insane! Why was that guy selling it for that cheap? I paid $650 for my 130 gallon with a cherry stained oak stand and canopy, and that was not too bad around here. Anyway, very nice tank and piece of driftwood. That piece of driftwood is probably worth $50 around my area.

Keep us updated on the cycling progress.








~Taylor~


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Oscar5001 said:


> What are the specs on the wet/dry?


9K gph...and people say it to big for the 240........ pump was $350
[/quote]
i dont now way ..........i has a black arowara for sale to it like 24" and he siad i can get it of him for $200 .....but f*ck no room for that BIG ASS FISH


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Bio spira for that much water would be a lot of money. I would just go with the fishless cycle if I were you.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Bio spira for that much water would be a lot of money. I would just go with the fishless cycle if I were you.


I cant wait to Bio Spira my 2000 gallon tank.
Anyway, congrats on your nice tank, looks great, keep us up dated please.


----------



## Dialbomb (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow... that tank is huuuuuuuuuge....









Can't wait to se the pics with the fish in it.... keep us updated..!!!
Great deal on it too...!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Where are you located? Interested in the wet dry.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Damn Fo0lio0!!! Lookin GOOD!!



> thx guys..........and dose anyone wont to trade for the wet/dry it kick ass but i like the CANISTER FILTERS more so i will need 2 of them


Yur craZy man!! Never enough filtration!! Keep the Wet Dry!! I want it!! Haha

DAMN THAT THING WAS HEAVY!!!

AWESOME SET UP


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

How come the bottom portion of your bio-ball chamber is submerged?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

bobme said:


> Bio spira for that much water would be a lot of money. I would just go with the fishless cycle if I were you.


I cant wait to Bio Spira my 2000 gallon tank.
Anyway, congrats on your nice tank, looks great, keep us up dated please.
[/quote]

Hope you get better then I got. Mine did nothing.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sweet set-up dude, congrats, i cant wait until you have it cycled, what are you gonna put in there?


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Just curious...

Can you tell me if the glass thickness on that tank is 3/8" or 1/2"?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

it a 1/2" THICK


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Very nice set up and an incredible deal! Definitely post some pics once it's up and running with your p's in it!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

nice bro


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

i would just use your media from another tank you should hadn't have any problems getting the tank set up with in few days either


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

evermore said:


> i would just use your media from another tank you should hadn't have any problems getting the tank set up with in few days either


i put water from my setup tank in and some gravel to......so i hop it wont be 5 weeks


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

look into a product called bacter vital. ive used it on several tanks. works really well and is pretty reasonably priced


----------

